
Liberal intolerance is on the rise on America’s college campuses - frostmatthew
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/liberal-but-not-tolerant-on-the-nations-college-campuses/2016/02/11/0f79e8e8-d101-11e5-88cd-753e80cd29ad_story.html
======
mtimjones
What's new? While liberals proclaim themselves to be more tolerant than
conservatives, my experience finds that when they are confronted by views that
they disagree with, liberals can be the most intolerant people on the planet.

------
vezzy-fnord
The title says they're liberal, but then the first sentence says they're
illiberal. The American political vernacular is truly a tragedy, and this
consistent butchering of "liberal" to mean anything besides what is now in the
U.S. called "classical liberal" is unfortunately starting to spread outside of
its former confines as a US-only definition.

Then again, neither are American conservatives anything like Burkean
conservatives.

------
jarjoura
This article headline is so loosely based on its contents. It basically
suggests freshman in college continue to not be okay with hate speech and it's
slightly on the rise since 1992. It's not really controversial at all and yet
the headline suggests it's full of WTFs.

~~~
VLM
The story provides specific examples of hate speech speakers, such as
secretary of state, IMF directors, and the prime minister of India. Its
important to note that until recently, "hate speech" meant the Klan and such,
that definition has dramatically changed.

~~~
pekk
The actual meaning of "hate speech" has not changed.

------
fennecfoxen
Yes, but at the same time, this is from the newspaper whose headline today was
"Supreme Court Conservative Dismayed Liberals". Physician, heal thyself...
[https://twitter.com/NKingofDC/status/698927468883943424](https://twitter.com/NKingofDC/status/698927468883943424)

------
intolerant9000
AKA SJWs.

The same people that inflict "white women are the problem" diversity seminars
on unfortunate companies like GitHub.[1]

1\. [http://mynym.blogspot.com/2016/02/github-states-white-
women-...](http://mynym.blogspot.com/2016/02/github-states-white-women-are-
problem.html?m=1)

~~~
bontaq
Yeah man it's definitely those spooky SJWs who think colleges should prohibit
racist/sexist speech. I'm sure if you asked an average person they wouldn't
respond similarly.

Honestly surprised it's only 43% of people think colleges have the right to
ban extreme speakers.

~~~
tumdum_
Did you read the article?

 _feminism critic Suzanne Venker, former secretary of state Condoleezza Rice,
International Monetary Fund Managing Director Christine Lagarde and Narendra
Modi, now the Indian prime minister._

I can understand that some people don't share views of these speakers, but to
call them extreme and ban them? To me this is strange.

~~~
letitleak
The wording and implication of these questions have very different meaning to
me today than they did in the 1980-1990s, I can only imagine the 1960s..

Now it is entirely clear to me that if a high profile speaker comes, it is not
that they are merely being reimbursed for travel expenses with a few
extravagances, nice dinners.. maybe a meaningless honorary certificate.

Being politically controversial and then cashing in on the speech circuit is
now an openly discussed career plan. Paying for the high profile but
educationally useless speeches is one way that even average colleges are
moving from public/educational spaces into transaction centers for prestige
and accolades.

If you rephrase the question to be clear that no one is being payed for their
presence, then I could care less who shows up to speak of their own volition.

But all of those choices are now in a bundled product where you must pay the 4
year sticker price, so what you don't like will need to be handled by their
ever growing PR-agency, oops I really meant to say administration..

------
Overtonwindow
I think the title was a little bit of a misnomer. I think what we're seeing is
a belligerent student body, that has been coddled and pacify their entire
lives. Universities are starting to wake up to this, and they're starting to
fight back against a spoiled generation. Others may politicize this and say
that the liberal policies of free expression of students is facing a
turnaround towards a more conservative stance on student demands. Perhaps I am
in the minority, but I believe university is where you go to have your
thoughts and opinions challenged by those you disagree with.

~~~
pekk
I hope that university is a place where you go to examine your own thoughts
and opinions after getting better about rigor and evidence. If that process
involves constructive discussions, fine.

There's no particular value just being inundated with hostile disagreement.
For example, just to have someone repeat political slogans at you
contradicting your opinion about abortion is not necessarily helping anything.

------
sbardle
William Blake said the last thing to expect of Public Records is for them to
be true. I'd argue the last place to expect to find freedom of speech is a
university campus.

